# Smoke on the Water



## SwimCoach (Jun 16, 2015)

Flour Bluff at sun up


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It's a beauty!


----------

